

New Bootstrap switches - fox91
http://www.larentis.eu/switch/

======
jeffmess
Maybe it's just me, but switches confuse the hell out of me. Am I switching to
turn it off or is it already off? I like the look and feel of this but to me 2
radio buttons is a far more elegant solution...

------
krogsgard
For starters, switches are super confusing.

If you're going to do them, make sure to follow a couple principles:

1) visible descriptions no matter the current state
[http://www.designmap.com/practice/the-difference-between-
a-l...](http://www.designmap.com/practice/the-difference-between-a-light-
switch-and-a-toggle-in-ux/)

2) spell the action available in each state as a verb phrase
<http://ux.stackexchange.com/a/1321>

Or just use something else : )

------
Benferhat
I like them, but the animations make no sense. The words shouldn't move.

